# Styphonidon gobies.



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah they look just like the neon goby if you get the right color locality.
I have seen gold ones, blue ones and some speckled ones. they like a lot of dissolved oxygen content and do well in a riverine type set up.

When I went to kawasan falls in the Philippines about a dozen or so of these guys or something very similar were resting on and pecking at my toes.


----------



## Mescalean (Feb 19, 2017)

I watched them suck on pebbles in the tank for god knows how long. Truly beautiful fish just how it functions and color, I have been reading up on them and they climb up waterfalls and the like. Having had reef tanks I always liked the lighting of a high flow, ripples at the top tank. Only fish I ever seemed to find that could deal with that was hillstream loaches and they are not too tropical imo. I may have to set up a 20 long river style tank or 40 breeder sometime soon in place of my 10 gallon. These little guys with some bamboo shrimp and other herbivores would be awesome.


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

White clouds, plenty of loaches, asian see through catfish, many species of barbs and the Labeo shark species as well as any Plecostomus species love flow.
there are quite a few interesting species you could put in a high flow tank if you really searched around nad planned out a community.

I currently have a 120g 4x2x2 and I have 7 filament barbs that generally love flow whenever I put a powerhead in. Recently I have been turning on my 950gph powerhead with a air hose attached just behind the propeller, it creates a huge flow of tiny bubbles and within about 10 seconds the whole tank is covered in micro bubbles and highly oxygenated. My Filament barbs spend hours swimming against it. and like you say, when I turn on the blue light or even just the regular light you can see all the ripples on the ceiling above the tank.

The position of my powerhead is towards the bottom of the tank though so I'm not just oxygenating the surface


----------



## MikeBurgh (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep a few different types I was planning on starting a journal now that I bought a camera. Very cool fish.


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

Mikeburgh what kind of a set up do you have?
size etc and Any tankmates

Hopefully some others around here will share their experience with this species, I`ve been somewhat tempted to try them out a few times


----------



## Mescalean (Feb 19, 2017)

MikeBurgh said:


> I keep a few different types I was planning on starting a journal now that I bought a camera. Very cool fish.


Pretty sure I bought this excact species today as an impulse. He's my ten gallon heavily planted shrimp tank. The change from lfs to home was drastic the little guys seems to love chilling infront of the powerhead nommin on algae. He's about as big as the biggest cherry, the amanos dwarf him and were checking him out as soon as he entered


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

Im about to unpack my 90gallon. Im looking into going with a setup for these fish because I read they are cold water and I would like to avoid heaters. My two questions, what temp do you keep yours at and is substrate an issue? I have black blasting sand. Should I buy something larger if they are going to put it in their mouths?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

The Stiphodon that i'm after is Stiphodon anniaeae.. I missed out on some of those from 2 vendors.. =(


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

MikeBurgh said:


> I keep a few different types I was planning on starting a journal now that I bought a camera. Very cool fish.


Do you know what species the one in the pic is?



Mike16T said:


> The Stiphodon that i'm after is Stiphodon anniaeae.. I missed out on some of those from 2 vendors.. =(


Same here. Wet Spot got some in last month, but I kept stalling on getting them to see if they would get in any other fish I might be interested in the following weeks. But I waited too long and they sold out. I knew I shoulda got them right away (I believe it's the first time S. annieae has been offered in the US). They are beautiful red Stiphodons.

Who were the vendors that had them if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## MikeBurgh (Jan 7, 2015)

Yea, I waited about a year to get everything I have. I need to do a good cleaning to get better pics of each.
*Stiphodon atropurpureus*:
[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/po6wZHuUj][/URL]
[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pmVkfwisj][/URL]
*Stiphodon anniaeae* seen in both pics
*Stiphodon rutilaureus cf*.:


@LLongjr: I have them in an unheated tank that goes from 68-74. Sand is a must IME so far each species especially the atropurpureus digs burrows under or around rocks. its funny you'll see iridescent blue noses poking from the sand. I have both playsand and eco complete in my tank with no problems.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Do you know what species the one in the pic is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is Wetspot and the other is a LFS from Florida who can pre-order them (My friend directed me to their Facebook page). North florida aqua. Also I found another one who can pre-order it once they appear, Living art aquarium. They will notify me once it appear on their list.. 

I hope I'm not violating the policy for posting the vendors. I'm just helping a fellow aquarist to get the fish that they want and I can assure you I'm not a vendor.. :smile2:


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

@MikeBurgh My blasting sand is the smallest grit they had. maybe a little larger than sand, but most definitely smaller than eco complete. Sounds like I should be ok? 

Im excited to hear the Wet Spot carries these. I look forward to getting my tank ready for them.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@MikeBurgh Nice! I missed out on the Stiphodon cf. rutilaureus (red) too 

I've already kept the regular S. rutilaureus in the past, so I'd prefer the newer available species. Stiphodon pelewensis is a new one to me, so I guess I will have to settle for some of those. Definitely jumping on S. annieae next time I see them, they look so nice. If only Stiphodons were easier to breed 

Did you get any females of either species? (just seeing if only colorful specimens were caught and sold (males)).


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Local pet shop gobies in the Bumblebee gobytank.
Unidentified Stiphodons.

One was sold as Stiphodon red?
I'm loving gobies, but have no clue to what they are.

-pics are uploading slow.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Are we all allowed to share where we got the gobies?

I would love to get some male stiphodons.
The local store has random ones for under $6.00

We try to get the dark males.
-need more gobies!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@theDCpump
I can't give a accurate ID right now. I would give them some time to color up then post more pics (preferably with the fish not under shade).


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> @theDCpump
> I can't give a accurate ID right now. I would give them some time to color up then post more pics (preferably with the fish not under shade).


They all have been in the tank for about 2 months and more.
The color changes by the hour or who is getting them in the mood.
I really try to take decent pics, but this is all I have for now.

This thread is full of beautiful ones.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep there are hundreds of strains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBurgh (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I have all males. Some are less colorful but i'm assuming they are just sleeper males. It seems the anniaeae and rutilaureus cf. are much more docile. The atropurpureus on the other hand are starting to carve out their own territories. I can only guess its more of a dominance show rather than a breeding display, They arch their backs and wag their tail. I've seen plenty of chasing but no signs of torn fins. Strangely enough when they are feeding on the repashy they are completely oblivious of each other as seen by the pictures. If I notice any major bullying I'll thin the herd.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah Mike, all the gobies in your pictures are males. By the way, those "atropurpureus" in your pics are actually S. semoni

I've kept dozens of Stiphodons together and never had any real fighting. Even when competing for breeding rights, it's not really any harm done, just more like a display.
The males will even share caves with each other  They may once in a while shoo each other away from a favorite "resting spot", but it's nothing. They are peaceful gobies


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Wish me luck!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've heard these dig - any experiences with that?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

They can dig out little "caves" (more like body width tunnels) under rocks or decor. I never had them uproot plants though. I'd consider their digging, non-destructive. 

They use the caves to hang out in or even breed. Though in my experience, they rarely make caves, especially if you have plenty of hiding areas already.



Have fun with the gobies DC! Haha, this hobby is pricey huh? 
For the pipefish, make sure to have plenty of tiny live foods as they are often picky eaters and they can be sensitive. If you have a shrimp tank with tons of copepods, that would work great.
I've kept all of those fish on your list before. Except the S. annieae and S. cf. rutilaureus, which I am ordering on Monday. Was going to order them earlier this week, but again, I waited to see what new fish came in this Fridays (today) stock, but now the Pseudogastromyzon fangi I wanted are sold out....


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

WaterLife said:


> They can dig out little "caves" (more like body width tunnels) under rocks or decor. I never had them uproot plants though. I'd consider their digging, non-destructive.
> 
> They use the caves to hang out in or even breed. Though in my experience, they rarely make caves, especially if you have plenty of hiding areas already.


Interesting. I was worried more about them toppling hardscape items with digging - any experiences with that? Do they need sand or would something like Aquasoil be suitable?


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I've heard these dig - any experiences with that?


Yes they do.

Let me find a video I just saw online.

Start at min 1:20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifqw-J5ZUpI

Bump: *We have to get the title of the thread spelled correctly!*

Isn't it Stiphodon?

The forum searchers are going to miss it. The search bots may not be able to snag it.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

The man from Japan has a channel that is rich with content.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxqYvnmrd7I*

Stiphodon Mix 8 kinds (2017)

Published on Feb 19, 2017
Stiphodon ornatus, S.atropurpureus, S.semoni,S.rutilaureus,
S. maculidorsalis, S.annieae, S.percnopterygionus, S.pelewensis


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Interesting. I was worried more about them toppling hardscape items with digging - any experiences with that? Do they need sand or would something like Aquasoil be suitable?


I use sand, but it's not necessary. I've seen them dig caves in gravel/pebbles (they carry piece by piece out), so the aquasoil should be perfectly fine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QacFd_qvv4Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHLfFHS88XA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqKbJB3Y3IM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gKU0t14D4

I've never had any of mine topple over anything (and they were digging under a tall decor piece with a small footprint, so it should have been easy to topple). Never noticed any shift really either.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all the videos! I'll have to give them a shot some day. Though not in my current tank because I'm guessing they would find my tiger shrimp to be nice snacks.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> @theDCpump
> I can't give a accurate ID right now. I would give them some time to color up then post more pics (preferably with the fish not under shade).


They are fast.
It runs around like a little cobra by barely floating off the substrate, with a cocked-head (display behavior).
My shutter speed not that fast.
It changes color throughout the day.


----------



## Cookie_discus (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeBurgh said:


> I keep a few different types I was planning on starting a journal now that I bought a camera. Very cool fish.


Wow nice goby collection!!! What kind of food is that in the picture? I am looking for some prepare food for my stiphodon percnopterygionus group. :smile2:


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Stiphodon species of goby and tankmates.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very neat! How are you feeding them?


----------



## Aryea (Apr 16, 2017)

Is it OK for someone to say where they've been getting their gobies (if online)? I'm very interested in them! <3

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Very neat! How are you *feeding* them?





Aryea said:


> Is it OK for someone to say *where* they've been getting their gobies (if online)? I'm very interested in them! <3


*Food:*
Flake, NorthFin Pellet, Pleco algae pellets, stinky shrimp pellets, Zucchini, Brine shrimp live, Black worms live, Frozen thawed brine, frozen blood worms and other frozen.

I'm working on 3 food projects.
1. Daphnia culture for live food.
2. Algae rocks grown in another tank by a window to place in the tank for algae feeding.
3. Some people make a bowl of mixed paste that contains goodies on in it. Smear it on the feed dish.

*Where:*
Up in Oregon, a store for gobies is the Wet Spot.
Great service, selection and packing. 


Today, I made a quick video of the some of the gobies in an 80 gallon 48x24x16".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrocesPDCU


----------



## Aryea (Apr 16, 2017)

I love then SO much! I have jars with River stones on my back porch that have been growing algae for several days to be ready for when I have mine 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

